# Record for # of bees on a flower at once



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a record for # of honeybees at one time on a flower? If so what was the flower? I've had 5 honeybees at a time on papaver somniferum as well as a couple bumblebees all in the same flower.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Nate Ellis said:


> Does anyone have a record for # of honeybees at one time on a flower? If so what was the flower? I've had 5 honeybees at a time on papaver somniferum as well as a couple bumblebees all in the same flower.


The only flower that I grow which is large enough to accomodate that many bees, and that they like, is purple coneflower. The bumblebees and butterflies love it too.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Nate Ellis said:


> papaver somniferum



Isn't that illegal to grow?


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

pcelar said:


> Isn't that illegal to grow?


http://www.wesjones.com/pollan1.htm

I really do not understand why Americans put up with the drug war. Niether do my bees....


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

there are a load of pollinators including honey bees in my squash and pumpkin blossoms.
and is that the same Michael Pollan as The Omnivores Dilemma?


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

*Globe thistle*

I had eight honey bees in one flower last year that was pretty neat


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

If its illegal why do they sell the seeds at my local walmart? I bought my original seeds from the local co-op and Ive given seeds to both of my parents who are currently growing them. That article is too long of a read for me so Im taking the authors advice and stopping after the first paragraph.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a picture of a Magnolia flower with 7 honeybees on it. Sometimes there are so many I cannot count them all.


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

Nate Ellis said:


> If its illegal why do they sell the seeds at my local walmart? I bought my original seeds from the local co-op and Ive given seeds to both of my parents who are currently growing them. That article is too long of a read for me so Im taking the authors advice and stopping after the first paragraph.


The gist of the story is that growing the plants are not illegal, technically, unless you intend to do something the cops don't like with them. And it is the cops who get to decide what your intent is. Drug laws are not like the rest of the criminal code. Cops and courts have ruined way too many lives using the kind of kangaroo court logic we like to complain about in third world countries. 

If you haven't made anyone mad at you, you're safe. If, however, there is a cop or someone else who has it in for you, I'd stay away from popies. And study up on the drug war. It's a case study in tyranny.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Ken&Andria said:


> http://www.wesjones.com/pollan1.htm
> 
> I really do not understand why Americans put up with the drug war. Niether do my bees....


 
That author does not understand the concept of brevity.


----------



## Biomassive (Aug 2, 2008)

I just started this year, but the most I've seen is three bees inside a squash flower.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Four on a black oil sunflower bloom, briefly.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

8 bumble bees in one pumpkin flower, and one of them was a queen!


----------

